# Anti slip tiles



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have finally found a place that sells anti slip for tiles, I have looked at MC Depot, WILCON Home Depot and all the little tile places in and around QC Pasig Antipolo Taytay. Its a distributor in QC that imports from Australia. I haven't bought it yet headed down there Thursday. I'll find out if they have distributors else where in PI


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No slip tiles*



c_acton98 said:


> I have finally found a place that sells anti slip for tiles, I have looked at MC Depot, WILCON Home Depot and all the little tile places in and around QC Pasig Antipolo Taytay. Its a distributor in QC that imports from Australia. I haven't bought it yet headed down there Thursday. I'll find out if they have distributors else where in PI


I thought I had bought some anti-slipping tiles because of the ridges on them but my poor (at the time) 2 year old grandson came running into the kitchen and fell backwards on his head, thankfully he came out alright.

Great idea and could be a real life saver.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Another option is if you have concrete that's slippery is to paint it with sand mixed into the paint. Works great for non-skid and is cheap.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*goo ides*



jon1 said:


> Another option is if you have concrete that's slippery is to paint it with sand mixed into the paint. Works great for non-skid and is cheap.


Jon one of my ideas is to get clear sand and some epoxy or some type of waterproof glue and try that. I might have to do the DYI thing we called them today 6k+ for 10sqm they apply and if outside Manila extra charge of course. Be nice if the had a LOWEs or something similar here. Went to Home Depot in Ortigas yesterday wanted a medicine cabinet with mirror and a grab bar of course SORRY SIR OUT OF STOCK. Just amazing how everything I ask for is out of stock.


----------

